# Irvin Kershner: 1923-2010



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

> How do you compete with Star Wars? Empire Strikes Back. Irvin Kershner, who directed the all-but-certified best of the Star Wars sequels and prequels, if not the best film of the series, has died. He was 87. "It is because of the emotions stirred in Empire that the entire series takes on a mythic quality that resonates back to the first [movie] and ahead to the third," critic Roger Ebert wrote in a four-star review, published upon the sequel's 1997 rerelease. "This is the heart."


https://www.imdb.com/news/ni5832898/

Irvin Kershner died on Nov. 27.


----------

